# Dubai



## BioProf (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone have information on resorts in Dubai? We will be traveling there and would appreciate any input.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2008)

i checked and there are no tug reviews for that region.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 18, 2008)

There are no t/s operating in Dubai. There is at least one under construction and selling off the plans. I was in Dubai in April and can attempt to answer any questions. We opted for a medium level hotel in the city rather than the much more expensive beach hotels.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 18, 2008)

There is at least one ts available through II in Dubai - I posted a bulk deposit in Sightings earlier this year.


----------

